# Any good SSD drives deals out there?



## gsilbers (Nov 27, 2019)

for black friday. 

im looking to get the 4tb ssd.


----------



## Damarus (Nov 27, 2019)

Best Solid State Drives (SSD) Deals & Discounts | October 2022


Save $$$ and get the best Solid State Drives (SSD) prices with Slickdeals. From Amazon, Newegg, Best Buy, eBay, TigerDirect, Samsung, Western Digital, Adorama, and more, get the latest discounts, coupons, sales and shipping offers.




slickdeals.net





Keep an eye out.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm needing a 4TB also. They all seem to be around $500, which doesn't seem like a BF price to me. Last year I seem to recall that thanksgiving came and went, black friday came and went...then Cyber Monday is when suddenly there was a deal on SSD's...


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 27, 2019)

I’ve never understood why 3tb SSD’s are never manufactured,that’s the size I’d prefer.


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 27, 2019)

Yeah, hoping for SSDs on Amazon on either Black Friday or Monday, even tho I read that aparently they don't have the Cybermonday anymore. So we'll see


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 27, 2019)

i guess another option would be getting larger ones like 7.7tb ones. 



and hoping they go on sale.
(i havent seen this one before. interesting)


----------



## redlester (Nov 28, 2019)

The Samsung 860 Evo 4TB which I bought off Amazon UK for £499 less than a month ago costs £546.28 today!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 28, 2019)

I bought a 4tb Samsung QVO from Amazon UK for £ 312.99 last week. In fact I posted it on the hardware section. Think you've missed it though....


----------



## Breaker (Nov 28, 2019)

Amazon DE now has 4tb QVO 860 for 370€ which is pretty much the same price that was earlier available at Amazon UK


----------



## redlester (Nov 29, 2019)

Heads up for anyone interested; Amazon UK have a Black Friday deal for the 1TB 860 Evo, for £95

Expires in just over 7hrs.


----------



## pfmusic (Nov 29, 2019)

Kicked myself for delaying this purchase earlier this week as it went up in price.

Samsung QVO 4TB

It's back down to £312 - just bought it!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-SSD-860-QVO-4TB/dp/B07KSJDDZY/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=samsung+qvo+4tb&qid=1575045400&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&sr=8-1 (Samsung QVO 4TB)


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 29, 2019)

The 4TB QVO is back on after at £ 312.99 also.

(ignore the price - the link just does that. It's £ 312.99 when you click on it.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 29, 2019)

the sandisk 4tb if anyone cares for it.. at $350


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 29, 2019)

My email was spammed with Newegg this morning. What size are you looking for?

256GB ones are around $30, 1TB ones around $100.


----------



## pipedr (Dec 3, 2019)

Seems like there are some deals for M.2 form SSDs. I don't have experience with these, and it looks a little complicated. Anyone using M.2 SSDs and enclosures? Are they the same as the 2.5" forms, only smaller?


----------



## woodslanding (Dec 11, 2019)

yes, but there can be issues booting from them, or that's my experience at any rate. My enclosure maker swore it would work, but it didn't.


----------



## xgman (Dec 12, 2019)

I've been waiting for inexpensive high capacity SSD's for years . . . They never come... :(


----------



## barteredbride (Dec 14, 2019)

Sabrent 1TB Rocket NVMe PCIe M.2 2280 currently 97 Euros on Amazon.es

(I live in Spain).

Free delivery for me as well.

I think the deal is only for the next 24 hours though.


----------

